# Small box mod suggestions.



## Necropolis (6/12/18)

Morning,

I'm looking to buy a new small box mod - ideally something similar in size to the Snowwolf Mini.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/12/18)

I have been, am and will be (for a long time) happy with my Wismec Luxotic BF Box. 

#JustSaying #UseItDontUseIt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/12/18)

Lost Vape Epetite?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CTRiaan (6/12/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have been, am and will be (for a long time) happy with my Wismec Luxotic BF Box.
> 
> #JustSaying #UseItDontUseIt


Pity they can't take 20700/21700.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CeeJay (6/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Lost Vape Epetite?
> View attachment 153103


If you can find one


----------



## JurgensSt (6/12/18)

Have a look at 

Aspire Puxos 100W Mod

https://www.aspirecig.com/aspire-kits/aspire-kits515.html

Takes a single 21700


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (6/12/18)

if you are looking for an entire kit than maybe the Voopoo drag 2 mini.
Awesome mod


----------



## Armed (6/12/18)

Have a look at the Pulse x by vandy vape


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/12/18)

CTRiaan said:


> Pity they can't take 20700/21700.



You might then want to look at a VV Pulse 80w. Slightly bigger but can accommodate the bigger battery. Given the new Pulse X has launched, these should go at bargain prices. 

Great, quality item too!


----------

